# Lazy Lindsay - by Number 14 (~BBW, Teen Drama, Fantasy, ~SWG )



## Observer (Nov 30, 2008)

_~BBW, Teen Drama, Fantasy, ~SWG _-a teens dark side benefits a comely lass

*Lazy Lindsay 
by Number14 

I was trying to make a story with some more depth and character development in this story. I hope this is enjoyable; it's my first one. Thank you for constructive criticism. ​*
*Chapter One &#8211; Defending Honor*

Lindsay was easily the most popular girl in school. Student council President, an all 'A' student, nice to everybody. Your average over-achieving workaholic. She was pretty short for a high schooler, at about 5'1" and 97 pounds. She had a light frame, a great ass, but a small sized chest. She had an irresistibly cute face, beautiful brown eyes, a cute button nose. She had this hypnotizing beautiful smile that could easily steal any boy's heart in a second. 

She gave her entire heart into every little endeavor; she had always been like this. She got elected Student Council President this year, and school spirit was at an all time high. Before her Summerset was famous for having no school spirit whatsoever. She worked long hours after school, organizing dances, school spirit week, and the list goes on.

...and on.....and most tiresomely...exhaustingly...perpetually....goes on.... and one can only work so long. Only so long before they just give out. That happened to Lindsay after half the school year, but she never gave up. She had very little time for her boyfriend, Ryan, who patiently stood by her the entire time. 

Ryan was average. Blond, 5 foot 8, skinny, soccer and basketball player, too weak for football, average student. He liked Lindsay a lot and got in a lot of fights with other people because some guys didn't think her chest was big enough. He was a little bit quick-tempered, and one day in the halls of the school building, he chose to fight with someone weaker than him and was sure of winning the fight. But something unexpected happened. 

"You jerk - take that back right now!" Ryan yelled at Bill, who had once again 
insulted Lindsay's bra size. 

"Ha! What're you gonna do 'bout it ya stupid lout?" Bill's eye darted to where Lindsay was standing. He let out a short laugh. "Look! There's the flat chested twit right now! What's your bra size, -1A?" 

The slacker crowd laughed. Bill spouted many more painful insults. Lindsay broke into tears, comforted by some of her other friends. Ryan's rage was building to incredible levels. 

Just then, Mike stepped out of the crowd, walked over to Bill and said: "Bill, stop this. Look at Lindsay; she's crying! And Ryan is ready to kick your ass! Just stop this! It's WRONG!" 

Mike was a very nice guy. He didn't like to see people like this, which was uncommon for other 9th grade guys. He was about 5' 6", brown hair with bangs grown down to eye level, and weighed in at 160 pounds. Fat by NO means, he was extremely strong, with thick, heavy bones, and strong, solid muscle. No body knew quite why, but he loved to train, night and day. That was almost all he ever did outside of school. He wasn't in any sports, wasn't popular and had only a few friends. Despite his seemingly pacifist nature, he loved fighting in a sporting way. 

"Mike, I don't understand you," Bill said, "You enjoy fightin', but want me to--" 

Bill was cut short by Ryan's fist in his face. Mike looked on in shock as Bill held his nose, broken and bleeding. Ryan kicked Bill in the stomach, gave him a right hook, which knocked him on his ass. He repeatedly punched Bill in the face. Mike didn't know what to do. But when he saw Bill's - one of his only friends - teeth on the ground, it came to him. 

"Hey, Ryan." 

Ryan stopped, looked up to Mike, who said, "Stop it, stop it NOW!" 

He yelled like a sergeant to his troop. A shiver ran down Ryan's spine. Why? Mike was not scary. Ryan took control of his fear and stood up tall, 3 inches taller than Mike. 

"You gonna help your friend?" 

"Yeah." 

"Are you really? I don't think you could beat me." 

"Think so, huh?" 

"Yep." 

Mike made a smug grin. "Believe what you want to." 

"Fine then; I will." Ryan started to punch him, but for some reason he felt a large push backwards. He stumbled a good 10 feet and fell on his ass. The crowd laughed at the show. Ryan didn't even really know what happened. Mike must've pushed him when he lowered his guard. His face was red from anger; Ryan hated being laughed at: the one thing he could not stand. 

Mike raised an eyebrow, "Wow! You really suck at this combat thing." 

The crowd laughed. Ryan stood up and rushed Mike. As he closed in, he felt something...horrible...his vision blurred...he looked down and there was Mike's fist in his abdomen! Ryan vomited all over the ground; he didn't know what was worse: the pain of being laughed at, the pain in his stomach, or the fear that struck him when he realized that.... 
...he didn't see the punch, at all! 

No! He had to have seen it! There's no way, no way anyone is that fast! He had lost the fight, a first loss, how humiliating, losing to him! He thought he wasn't paying attention or maybe he closed his eyes. The thought kept pushing into his mind, that Mike was some kind of....devil? He fell backwards, holding his stomach, groaning, tears streamed down his face. 

"You....monster...." Ryan groaned. 

"Me? A monster!? Take a look at what you did to Bill!" Mike shouted. 

Ryan propped himself up, still holding his gut, and looked at Bill. He was covered in his own blood. His face was swollen up, gashes all over it, one eye swelled shut, his nose wasn't where it should be, and he showed no signs of consciousness. "I’m bleeding to death ! Look what you've done!" 

Mike picked up Ryan by the collar, screaming in his face, "I was telling him to stop - and he would have listened, too - if you hadn't rushed in and threw a gigantic hissy and slugged him! I should finish you off right now!" 

"That's enough there, Mr. Valcheck," said an all too familiar voice to Mike. It was the principal, Mr. Shockley. "All three of you boys are in serious trouble...with the law!" 

Since the no tolerance laws were enacted in this state, serious action was taken. 

In the court battles to follow, it was ruled that Mike was defending Bill's life and was fined only $100. Bill was charged with sexual harassment and a breech of the peace, which totaled $2,500. Ryan was charged with aggravated assault, being fined only $1,000. Then, Bill's parents sued Ryan for medical costs, court costs, and the fine for Bill AND Mike. 

So....what did this mean? Days in court for poor Lindsay, already almost completely drained of energy. It obviously took a toll on her; she wasn't so peppy any more. Dark circles formed under her eyes as she tried to catch up on all her work. 

She got a call from her boy friend Ryan the night after all the settlements were reached. 

"Hello? Lindsay?" Ryan said in a sorry tone. 

"What do you want?" Lindsay shot angrily as she recognized Ryan and his infamous 'I'm so sorry Lindsay' tone of voice. 

"I'm sorry, I lost the fight for you." Ryan said, thinking that having gotten into the fight would increase the closeness in their relationship. 

"Sorry!? For losing!?" She nearly screamed, "You idiot! Do you have any idea all the trouble you've caused me over this? It's gone take me weeks to catch up on all of the work I've missed! You do realize I'm in Honors English! Do you have any idea how much work there is?!" 

She wasn't stopping, not now; she had had enough of Ryan's nonsense, cheating on her, getting in fights, pinching other girls' butts, and the like, "I am so sick of you! It's over between us!" 

"I got in trouble over you! I defended you! You made it seem like the fight was my fault in the courtroom, and I've been meaning to talk to you about that!" Ryan shouted back, fuming with rage. 

"It was your fault; look at poor Bill! I'm glad Mike beat you up! Sometimes I wish he would have put you in the hospital!" 

"You like Mike now?! What is wrong with you?" 

"Maybe I do! Maybe I'll ask him out!" 

"You do and I'll kill him!" 

"Think you can? Not after what he did to you!" Lindsay had hit Ryan's weak spot. He had nightmares about this so-called 'invisible punch', that no one else seemed to know about. He hung up the phone. She was just about...shocked. She couldn't believe she said that. All of the sudden, she felt...sad? But how, Ryan'd been such a creep; she couldn't even begin to describe why she felt so bad. She slumped down onto a couch and clicked on the TV. The workload had become too much, and now this. She broke down... and...cried. She cried... 

Lindsay barely managed the rest of the year. She became lazy and gained 6 pounds over the stress, eating to console herself. She had dark circles under her eyes. Then summer was finally here. Thank goodness!


----------



## Observer (Nov 30, 2008)

*Chapter Two &#8211; After Effects*

The end of June came slowly, Lindsay spending most of it on the couch, watching TV, stuffing her face with food. She made social contact with no one. She gained about 9 pounds. It really showed too, her breasts were much larger than previously, graduating to B cups. Her butt was bigger and sexier, her thighs were softer and her tummy poked out a little bit. She had gotten a bit chubby, but only a little. Her friends thought she fell off of the face of the earth. She wasn't the only one thought of in this manner. Mike too. 

Mike wheezed, "Man I need to get stronger!" During all the time off summer yielded, Mike was training every possible second. Even though he had beaten Ryan with great ease, he still felt like some weak and fragile grandma or something compared to what he knew he would need for the task ahead. . He stopped breathing as heavily and renewed his efforts. 

"Lindsay, get off of the couch!” Lindsay’s mom yelled. “You can’t sit on your ass all summer and get fat! Go and do something with your friends.” 

Lindsay got up, got her shoes on and walked to her friend Emily’s house. Emily was a little surprised by Lindsay’s new weight but didn’t comment. 

The girls snacked and talked. Emily often looked at Lindsay’s chest, thinking that she had really gotten bustier in the last month. She didn’t dare bring it up. Not after all that Lindsay had been through. The snacked for a while, Lindsay didn’t realize how much she was eating, but Emily did, and tried to keep up so she didn’t notice. They talked about normal stuff, and somehow the conversation changed to the fight from 4 months earlier. 

“I still hate Ryan, but actually I like Mike; he was the only one doing the right thing. Any gossip on him?” She winked as she said Mike’s name and stuffed her mouth again with some fresh cookies.

“Yes, actually, I’ve heard that he’s been training again.” 

“Really?” 

“Yeah, but much harder this time, he’s been doing it way too much; no one has really seen him since he locked himself in his basement a month ago.” 
Lindsay gave it some thought. 

“He’s pretty cute; let’s get him out of the basement. How about we all go to the pool? That would be great, don’t you think?” 

Emily didn’t know what to say. She didn’t want Lindsay to go because of her weight gain, but if she wanted to, then… 

“Sure why not, it’s been far too long.” They got their bathing suits together and went up to Mike’s house. Lindsay’s bikini was a little too tight; the waist cut into hers, leaving cute little love handles poking out the side, and her breasts were poking out the sides.

&#8216;This swimsuit is too tight, but it’s the best looking one I have, I actually look pretty hot in it,’ she thought to herself. &#8216;And I have to look my best, Mike needs a little bit of motivation.’ 

They had lots of fun at the pool. They played water basketball, the girls against Mike, who easily won. They had races, most won by Mike, but all three were relatively strong swimmers. Lindsay ate a few candy bars from a machine. They did about everything they could think of doing. Mike eventually found some of his buddies from school. They talked for a while, while the girls talked to each other about stuff, a lot about Mike, too. 

“So, what do you think of Mike?” Lindsay asked. 

“He’s pretty good looking; why?” Emily replied. 

“I dunno.” 

“Do you like him? Why not ask him out?” 

“No! It’s not like that, I…I eh…..” 

“Just admit it.” 

“Well, he is good looking, but… he’s not my type.” 

“Oh, then what is your type? Wanna go back out with Ryan?” 

“Will you quit it already? You’re harping almost worse then my mom does!” Lindsay and Emily giggled and returned to having fun. Emily knew that Lindsay wanted to ask Mike out. She was probably nervous about the weight she had gained, but she wasn’t fat, not at all! Shapely maybe, but fat no. 

Mike talked to his friends about Lindsay also, but in a completely different way. 

Patrick was a good foot taller than Mike, but wasn’t nearly as strong. He had short black hair. 6 foot tall, brown haired Bill was there too, and also Eric. Eric was even taller than Pat, and had curly blond hair. 

“Hey, Mike, do you like Lindsay?” Pat asked. 

“No, not really,” Mike said rather plainly. 

“Oh, I dunno bout that,” Eric responded, “Why would come here with her if you didn’t?”

He snickered. “I think he probably jumped at the opportunity! Screaming &#8216;Yes! Yes! You are my goddess!’” 

The group laughed. 

“Oh yeah! Wow! That was the best insult since &#8216;shut up!’ Boy you guys are corny,” Mike laughed, “I think I might bust a gut, good one! Ha ha ha!” 

“Oh, and speaking of busting a gut, take a good look at Lindsay’s! Wow did she ever pack on the pounds! I hardly recognized her!” Bill said rather distastefully. 

“Give her a break man, she’s been through a lot! Do you know how hard she works!” Mike changed tones,” And besides, her chest is much larger now, don’t you think? You oughta like that!” 

The group laughed again. 

“Yeah, that bikini looked a few sizes too small,” Pat said, “She’s kinda pretty though; you really oughta ask her out.” 

The guys nodded in agreement. “Come on, what do you say?” 

The answer came quickly. 

“No,” Mike said. “I don’t have the time.” 

“WHAT?” The group said almost in unison. 

“Oh, give the training a rest! Geez, you go almost 24-7!” Eric said. 

“Give up what I live for?” Mike responded in almost disgust. 

“If you call that living…” Pat replied sadly; he hated what Mike did to himself. “Go ahead and keep it up, if you call abusing your body like that training.” 

Pat had seen Mike train and even tried to replicate the exercising. He was strong enough at the time, but he couldn’t sustain the effort. 

“Ya need a rest, how &#8216;bout it? Ya &#8216;aven’t dated yet right?” Bill said. 

“N…..no…” Mike replied, to the surprise of everyone present. 

“C-mon, give it a week; she’d go out with ya; we all know it. You should know it betta than anybody,” Bill said sympathetically. 

“Please, Mikey,” Pat said, “We care about you, and you know that you can’t keep up this amount of effort with out snapping in two!” 

Pat was obviously right. “Tell ya what, we’ll do the dirty work for you.” 

“What! N-no! You can’t!” Mike said. 

Pat frowned, “Listen to me, we’re gonna do this for you, and you can either go along with it, or hurt Lindsay and make everyone look like an asshole! Is that what you want? People care about you, whether you want them to or not.”

Pat changed tones, “If not for you, for us, okay?” 

“I guess…” 

“You guess? You guess. Your etting a girl friend, and you’re guessing? There’s no guess, you’re doin it!” Eric said much like an officer of the army or something, like Mike was some kind of offending soldier. 

+

And, it happened. Lindsay called that night and set up a date for Friday, and they went to a nice restaurant, and a movie. During the movie, Lindsay tried to instigate quite a few kisses, but Mike (like an idiot) didn’t notice the numerous hints. And then finally… 
finally… 
finally… 

“Okay, Mike that’s it,” Lindsay said sounding a bit angry. 

“What’s it? What’s wrong?” Mike stammered. 

“You mean, you don’t know?” 

“Don’t know what?” 

“What I’m trying to do?” 

“Trying to….? 

“Okay, that’s it.” 

“What’s i-mmfffphh!” Mike was interrupted but Lindsay’s mouth on his. He got this weird feeling in his chest, like utter shock. He could not believe this; he can’t believe that was her tongue, in his mouth! It felt so good; he could taste the sweetness of those chocolate covered mint thingies she just ate (He couldn’t recall the name just now, too much excitement). He felt like he was being saturated by her warmth and love. He didn’t love her, he liked her, but…what should he do? 

There isn’t much one can do when he’s being kissed for the first time, questions poured into his head, should he use his tongue? Should he breathe through his nose, or his mouth? Should he move his arms around her? Yeah, of course, but where? Should he stop this? Was it right? What was he getting himself into? Did he want this? 

Yes, he wanted it; some kind of inner longing awoke within him. He was confused, but switched to auto pilot. He moved his arms around her, embraced her. One hand moved down to her thigh, she leaned back and gave a little joyful moan. She was really happy, for the first time, in a long time. All her troubles seemed to melt away. She locked lips with him again, going over all his teeth. 

All of a sudden, there was an explosion! It shocked both of them, their eyes moved back to the screen, relieved that it was on the movie. Lindsay was sad, she didn’t have the courage to start again. Mike, on the other hand, was glad she didn’t start again; this was hard for him, but it gave him some kind of fulfillment that his training hadn’t given him. He couldn’t believe this; up until now it had been his life! It had seemed like it was his duty to train and become stronger, but now, it wasn’t so fulfilling. 

After the movie, the two went their separate ways to their houses. Mike lay down on his bed. And all of the sudden he made a huge grin, jumped up and did some cartwheels, a few flips, until he fell on his head. He rubbed it and laughed. This was fantastic…until


----------



## Observer (Nov 30, 2008)

*Chapter 3 &#8211; Reality*

He went down to his basement to train. Normally he would have concentrated as hard as ever, but the kiss kept pushing into his mind, making him daydream. It took him an extra half-hour to finish, which was rare. But why? 'It can't be!' he thought to himself, 'Something better than training? Lindsay just gained a lot of weight; maybe I should break it off? After all, training is much more important. After all...'he' is still out there.' 

The word 'him' was floating around in Mike's mind all night. What was significance of 'him'? Could 'he' still be around? Mike felt 'his' presence in the marrow of his bones. It couldn't be... could it? 

A thump on the roof made Mike jump. He could feel it now more than ever before! He opened the window, leapt out, and jumped to the roof. Mike's eyes darted from here to there. Finally. 

"Hello, Mike." A voice whispered in his ear. Mike was so scared his hair could've stood on end. He did a front handspring and turned to face 'him.' 

"You! What're you doing here?" Mike uttered quietly. The figure smiled, his teeth shining in the moonlight. 'He' began to chuckle evilly 

"Your life is going to end," 'He' said. 

"Wh-what?" Mike stammered. 

"Actually, today I am only here as a messenger. Your life is going to end within a few months. You should feel privileged that I'm giving you so very much time before your execution. What's wrong, you look pale, have you been getting enough exercise?" 

'He' started to laugh again. 

"Who are you anyway?" Mike said, trying to stay calm. 

"....Kalbendor...Lord Kalbendor to you." 

"What do you want?" 

"Your life." 

"What?!" 

"Did I overdo that? Sorry. Anyway, just be glad for your temporary safety, I promise you, after all....your life is mine." 

"But why?" 

"Long story. Basically, your dad and mine were much like you and I... incredibly strong. Basically, they fought, and my father was brutally murdered before my own eyes. Your father died before I could kill him, so I am going to kill you." Kalbendor said sadly. "I feel for you, after all, your first kiss was tonight, your relationship is just blossoming." 

"Relationship? I know, she is pretty, but it's not like that." 

"All right then, we'll leave outsiders out of it, and you'll die now." They stared at each other. 

Mike finally got a good look at him. He was at least 8 feet tall, with long hair. He had golden armor and a blood red cape on. He was radiating enough power to make Mike's hair stand on end. If he fought now, then it would obviously be his end. 

After what seemed like an eternity Kalbendor spoke. "Wise choice, how much time would you like, how about 3 months? Your classmates will miss you. I suggest you cuddle up with Lindsay and enjoy your life." 

"I...I..." 

"You'll?" 

"What's it to you?" 

"Just curious." 

"Well, I guess I'm gonna try my best to survive. I'm going to train. I'll train until I can beat you. Do what you like, maybe you should too." 

"I don't need to." 

"Overconfidence might be your downfall." 

"I'd be a lot more confident if you weren't so pathetic." 

"Care to try me?" 

"Sure." 

+

Lindsay stood on the scale. 112...She stared at it, but it didn't move. 'Yuck, 15 pounds,' she thought. She moved her hands down to her tummy, which was slightly distended about 2 inches or so. She poked and prodded its white surface, smiling a little bit. She moved her hands down to her butt, which used to be firm. It was now soft and gooshy.

_ 'Is that a word?'_ she thought. No matter, her fanny was noticeably bigger. She moved down to her thighs, which were nice and soft, white from lack of sun. Pretty calves too. She took a good look at her boobs, they were bigger than she had remembered. 

_'That's an improvement_,' she thought, _'probably the only reason Mike went out with me, but maybe his friends set it up to be mean to him? They knew he wouldn't want to hurt me..._' 

She felt a little sad. Kissing him was different than kissing Ryan; it felt great. 

She sighed, grabbed a quick snack and flopped on her bed. 'I wonder what he's doing right now. Probably thinking of ways to dump me without hurting me.' 

She almost cried; this was too much. That was the last thing she wanted, after all the boy-friend experiences she'd had. She could imagine how he'd say it. She thought: _'I wonder what he's doing right now....' _

+

Mike rushed Kalbendor, hoping to surprise him, but he remained calm. Mike grinned. He spun backwards and hit him with a back fist containing every once of his power, but it was barely effective. Kalbendor laughed with hysteria as Mike wound up to punch him in the abdomen. The powerful lord caught the punch and flung Mike off of the roof of his house. Mike landed on the ground about 20 feet below, barely twisting his ankle. 

"Ooops! I hope I didn't embarrass you too much. Really, there's no point in training. No one can get that strong that fast. Don't worry, that almost wasn't pathetic. You might survive by crying for mercy," Kalbendor said nonchalantly. "Please enjoy what little time you have left. Try not to hurt little Lindsay." 

"Crap," Mike spat as Kalbendor vanished. "Bastard!" 

What was he gonna do? Maybe he should break with Lindsay and train. Yes, that was the only way he stood a chance. He thought he would stay with Lindsay a little longer, then explain what was going on. A week or 2 was all it would take. He had to get every second possible of training that he could.

_ 'But first,'_ Mike thought to himself _'first I need to wrap my ankles.' _
He gave a short laugh. For anyone else, this situation would be traumatizing, but for him, it sounded like... 

...fun?

The next morning Lindsay called him. She sounded happy to talk to him, but it was obvious he had other things on his mind. 

"Hi Mike," Lindsay said in her cutest voice. 

"Oh, hi Lindsay. What's up?" Mike said, trying his best not to sound too agitated. Lots of stuff was on his mind, he didn't think he had time for this. 

"Not too much, really. Say, why don't you come down to my house? We could watch a nice movie, have lunch or something?" Lindsay sounded very, very hopeful. Mike's first thought was to reject the invitation; he had training to do, and a whole lot of it too. 

"Sure, why not? Sounds great, I'll bring money and we could order a pizza?" This might work out after all; he'll break it to her there. 

"Pizza, sounds great; okay, see you soon." 

"Right, I'll be down in a little while. Bye." The receiver clicked and Mike sighed simultaneously. Perfect, all too perfect. 

Mike rang the doorbell. As Lindsay opened the door, Mike was stunned by her beauty. She had on a tight black dress, and a cherry colored, low cut top. The dress hugged her soft hips perfectly. The top looked at least 2 sizes too small. 

She had on make-up, the lipstick was really her color; she looked absolutely stunning. 

_'What have I gotten myself into?_' Mike thought. She gave him a smile, which almost forced him to give one. 

Lindsay popped in the tape, and they sat down on the couch, far apart, one on each side. Lindsay made the first move, slowly skootching down the couch, ever so slowly. Mike pretended not to notice at first, but then... 

"Wow, I would have never noticed you ever so slowly moving down the couch towards me," Mike said sarcastically. 

"It's good you didn't notice, because that's not all I was planning... Just wait till I get a little farther down the couch and I'll jump for you." 

Mike grinned. Just as she started to leap for him, he rolled away off the couch. 

"You'll never take me alive!" he yelled as he ran off into the next room. Lindsay smiled and chased after him. They had an exciting romp around the house, 

Lindsay stopping to catch her breath a few times. Finally, she snuck down the steps and jumped onto him, but instead of making him fall down he just caught her and smiled. She reached to his mouth with her lips, and they locked lips. He carried her back to the couch. 

Lindsay would remember this day for a long time. He kissed her gently, moving his hand to her hip, then down her thigh. She was surprised, since one kiss he had gotten this much better. She gave a little sigh of pleasure; she just prayed that she wouldn't have an orgasm or something. She hugged his head, and pulled it down in between her breasts. 

"I love you, Mike," she said as she pulled his head down. 

"Mm mmmf mm mm mmf-mm," he mumbled, his face in her chest. He moved his head so he could talk. "Could you possibly let go, my neck hurts. A person's neck shouldn't bend like this." 

"No, if I let go, then you'll stop. And I don't want you too." He smiled a little bit as he moved his hand up to that little bulge right where her bra strap was pushing into her soft sides and pinched it. She yelped and let go, and his laughter started simultaneously. She started to laugh, too. Then her tummy growled. "Could we order that pizza now?" 

"Already? When did you have breakfast?" 

"10 o'clock." 

"But that was an hour ago." 

"I'm a growing girl, after all." 

Mike raised an eyebrow. "Oh come on, let's get it." Lindsay ordered an extra large with a lot of toppings. While they waited they finished the movie, sorta...mostly they kissed. Mike's mind kept drifting to 'him'. What would he tell Lindsay? 

She had almost no problem, she was so much happier than before, but her mind kept going to the weight she had gained. Mike hadn't said a word about it, and she really didn't mind carrying it. 

_'I know what I'll do, I'll test him, make him realize what a pig I've become. If he breaks with me I won't feel as bad as if he does it later. Who knows though, just maybe...' _

The door bell rang. They got up and got their pizza. 'I'm gonna eat every last bite of this pizza, and then some ice cream, so help me !' She thought. 

Mike ate about 3 pieces, while Lindsay finished the remaining 9. She was stuffed, her stuffed tummy stuck out an extra 2 inches, her top riding up it, she undid the waste on her dress too, which Mike also noticed. Then she cracked open the ice cream. Mike had none, but Lindsay ate at least half the container. Her belly stuck out 4 inches; her dress was not closing. 

'I hope this works...' she thought. 

"Lindsay, I need to talk with you," Mike said. Lindsay wished she could have spit out all the food. She knew what was going to be said. 

"I know; it's about my weight isn't it?" A tear rolled down her pretty face. She couldn't believe she had thought that was a good idea, her stomach hurt so bad.

"I'm fat aren't I? I turned into a pig! Look at me!" She poked her soft belly, now taut with food. 

Mike raised an eyebrow. "No, that's not what I was going to say." 

"Yes it was! Over the summer I've become a big fat eating machine! I can't believe your friends set us up, you poor thing." 

"No! Just listen to me!" 

"I know what you're going to say, so don't; you can leave now if you want to! Go on and go home and to train; you'd rather fight than kiss me, I could see it in your eyes!" 

"Can't you listen?" 

"Just go!!" She put her head on the table and started sobbing. She didn't want to listen anymore than she wanted him to leave. She could imagine Mike telling her to lose weight and stuff. 

"It's all in your head! Just listen, please!!" She looked up at him. He stood up walked over to her and kissed her long and passionately. She looked into his eyes. She could see he was serious. 

"This is going to be hard to believe, and you don't have to believe it, but it's all true, so here we go. In a nutshell, there's this guy named Kalbendor, he wants to fight me in 3 months, only the stakes are high. If I lose, I die. I love you, believe me, I love you. I've always had a crush on you, but I need to leave you for now, okay? I need to go and train, or I'm going to die." 

"Like I'm gonna believe that? That's sounds out of some story on the Internet or something. Why not call the police or something?" 

"You think they'll believe that anymore than you do?" 

She saw his point. It did sound fishy, like some stupid kiddie show on TV. She thought that was just an excuse. 

"Besides, If I sic the cops on him, he'll probably kill them anyway. Besides, this is family business." 

She looked long and hard at him. 

"That's an original way to dump a girl. Pretend to go out and fight the cosmic evil forces or something." 

"Believe me or not, but I'm going to train. I'll come back, but not for a while. I might get some free time, and I'll come down and see you. Please remember, I love you, and I'll come back to you, I don't have any time to waste!" He gave her a kiss and left to start his training. 

She cried; she couldn't believe he would tell her such a stupid story. She actually loved him, but she couldn't believe he would lie so much....she gave it some thought though. He sounded awfully serious. But he couldn't be telling the truth; that story was so completely stupid! She cried and cried. She began eating to console herself. A month passed with out a word from Mike. She had gained 9 pounds. Another month passed; she gained 12 pounds; not another word from Mike.


----------



## Observer (Nov 30, 2008)

*Chapter 4 - Resolution*

She saw him when school started; he barely recognized her with the 21 extra pounds. They were in some of the same classes, but not too many. She got made fun of horribly; it was hardly bearable. She wanted to lose the weight, but she kept finding herself binging. Her doctor chewed her out for gaining so much. But she couldn't stop.

The teasing eventually slowed down, but her weight didn't. At the end of Mike's final month she had gained 17 pounds. They didn't get back together...had he lied? But one day, exactly 100 days after Kalbendor's promise, he made contact with him again. Mike was walking home from school one beautiful autumn day... 

Lindsay was following Mike, huffing and puffing, trying her best to run after him. She was going to get him back. Her entire body was jiggling, her breasts swaying. All of the sudden he stopped. She finally caught up to him. She was trying to catch her breath when he said. 

"Lindsay, stay away from me," he said without looking at her. She was shocked; she had never seen him like this before. 

"Please, just let me talk to you!" She got a good look at him. His training must have paid off, he was much stronger looking than before. 

"He....he's here...." 

"Who is?" 

"Kalbendor..." 

"Not that lame old story again! Please, just let me talk to you! I still love you, please, come back to me. I'll lose the weight!" 

"You still don't believe me? Over there, look." 

She looked around. There was Kalbendor, in all his glory. Gold armor, blood red cape, long hair. Just like before. He slowly started to walk towards Mike. "Get away from me. Get away before it's too late." 

"Is that him? Really? You weren't lying?!" 

"Get away! Now!" 

"I can't believe this, you weren't lying! Then you still like me? This is great!" 

She was so happy, she couldn't believe it, but then all of the sudden Kalbendor was in front of them.

_ 'This is great, I'll protect him and win his heart back!'_ She stepped in front of Mike. 

Kalbendor grinned. "So this is lazy Lindsay....My, my. You have certainly gotten fat. Did horrible Mike make you like this?" 

"You're not going to hurt my Mike!" Lindsay said. 

"No, Lindsay, don't!" Mike yelled, but it was too late. Kalbendor slapped Lindsay hard, and she flew off to one side, about 10 feet.

'Oh  and she must weigh 160 pounds! He flung her that far?! Blast it!' he thought. 

"Sorry for that little interruption, Mike," Kalbendor said. "I know it must be terribly annoying for you to have that overweight cow following you around, so I have removed her. I assure you, she's alright, which will be more than I can say for you in a few moments." 

"I will not die here. If you're going to hold back, you're going to die a painful death." Mike replied. 

"Oooo, tough guy eh? Let's see if you talk that big when your face is between your shoulder blades. So, you're going to attack with everything you've got from the start eh? Well, I'm not so easy." 

"Enough talk; have at you!!" Mike made one single lunge. He seemed to glide over the ground effortlessly.

_'His skills have increased greatly...this will be interesting,_' Kalbendor thought. 

Mike punched massively. Kalbendor managed to block this, but he slid backwards a good foot or two. A strange sound was heard upon the impact; it was indescribable! Kalbendor made his move and jumped up high. Mike dodged as Kalbendor landed exactly where he had once stood, making the ground fracture and break. Almost immediately after their landings the two warriors lunged for each other.

They almost collided, but Mike slid under Kalbendor and kicked him up into the air. Mike stood up on his hands, and using his great strength, he propelled himself upwards, kicking his adversary deep into the abdomen. He then maneuvered himself up around Kalbendor and slammed both fists into his back, propelling the powerful lord to the ground. 

Mike then fell, purposely trying to land on Kalbendor. He stopped, held aloft by Kalbendor. The lord flung the boy like a rag doll 20 feet away. Mike scraped along the ground, and finally regained his balance and stood. The back of his shirt ripped off, revealing his brush burned back. He panted to catch his breath. It seemed like Kalbendor had exhausted a miniscule amount of energy. How could Mike keep this level up? 

He ripped of the remains of his shirt, and lunged for Kalbendor, punching his shoulder plate. It seemed ineffective at first. Kalbendor laughed at first, but then his shoulder plate began to crack, and then break off! He gawked at the sight, amazed that a mere boy could destroy his beautiful, handcrafted armor. Before he had time to react another shot was heard, then another, and another in quick succession. 

Mike leapt away. All of Kalbendor's armor had been reduced to nothing. Instead of being angered, Kalbendor smiled. 

"How do you like my new killing technique? Pretty sweet,eh? I developed it just for you! I figured with all that armor on, you'd be too slow to contend with me, so I thought I'd help you take it off!" Mike laughed. 

"Well done! I commend you! Thank you! My muscles were so cramped in there, now I'm much faster!" Kalbendor gathered his energy, as did Mike. The onlooking students felt this...power... and were amazed. 

The two warriors lunged again, Kalbendor slid under, trying to kick Mike like he had before, but Mike caught his leg, spun around and flung Kalbendor high into the air. Mike touched the ground, but instead of leaping straight into the air, he leapt to the side to a nearby telephone pole. He rappelled from this to the unsuspecting Kalbendor, smashing his feet into the great lord. 

The lord quickly recovered, grabbed our hero's feet and flung him back into the telephone pole. Everyone was amazed to see that the telephone poll broke in 2, the live wires falling to the ground. The students were even more amazed to see that Mike was still standing. 

Mike wasted no time; he quickly lunged to the side and around Kalbendor, grabbing his cape and flipping over Kalbendor's head. He couldn't see anything but the blood red of the cape. Mike used the very same metal breaking punch on the lord. Kalbendor felt his ribs crack with every punch. He tried to block, but Mike's punch easily broke his arm in two. He screamed in pain. 

"Now, feel the pain you have inflicted on so many others!" Mike screamed as he started to push Kalbendor as hard as he could. At first, there was no movement, but soon, they moved about an inch, then an inch more...and another....and another. For minutes they struggled, moving further and further towards...the live wires!

'No matter how strong he is, electricity will still go through him. It will kill him, and then I can be a normal kid again!' He pushed harder and harder. Kalbendor felt a wave of shock go over him. He knew Mike's plan! Even though he could not see, he just knew! With the following adrenaline, he picked up Mike with his broken arm. Strangling Mike with every once of his strength. 

Mike could feel his neck begin to pop. He moved his hands to the great lord's, relieving a bit of the pressure. Kalbendor walked towards the wires. He eventually was holding the boy over them. 

"You...You...YOU! Your father took my father away from me, when I was nothing but a mere boy! Now you are also going to die!" Kalbendor said, tears streaming down his face. 

"I....I'm....so....sorry....i...it's....I....I didn't....." Mike gasped, his lungs starved for oxygen. 

"You're sorry? It's not your fault! Yes it is!" 

"No....I....no! Father...I....he's....he's...also gone!" 

"Who cares you didn't have a father; you deserve it! This is your end!" He held Mike up as high as he could and punched him once. Then he slammed Mike down towards the wires. They leapt like snakes. It was the end of Mike. 

But.... 
but.... 
but.... 

but Ryan leapt over the wires, and tackled Mike from Lord Kalbendor's hand and safely away from the wires. Ryan was considerably stronger than before, almost at the same level as Mike. 

"Who are you?" Kalbendor questioned. 

"Nobody kills Mike while I'm around! Destiny has reserved that pleasure for me. I think I should be the one asking the questions here. Who are you?" 

"I am--" 

"Wait a minute. Who cares? The important part is that you are going to die!" Ryan lept up and over Kalbendor. Using both hands together and all of his power, he slammed Kalbendor down onto the wires. Kalbendor convulsed violently. He thrashed around as the electricity flowed through his body. His eyes were the first to explode. His skin burst open in multiple places, spraying blood. The area began to smell of burning flesh. He let out a bestial scream as the power turned off, and he died, his body vanishing. All that was left was his armor and some fabric from his cape. . 

*Epilogue*

The police had no records on the lord. Mike of course did not tell any more tha he needed to - he was attacked, the perpetrator was gone. They certainly could not believe the student witnessess story, so Mike and Ryan were officially pardoned. 

Mike never really got back together with the traumatized Lindsay except as friends. Shed seen his power and it scared her, adding to the trauma she'd been through the prior spring. Mike sensed her reserve. Inwardly he wished she had not been there that day, but without the witnesses he might be the one on the wires. He knew that his background had to remain a secret; she could not be his.

After accepting that Mike was not to be hers Lindsay initially tried to change her compensatory eating and lose the weight, but eventually she gave up. Her weight was still a problem for her. She finally began to accept it, and then she grew to like it. Ultuimately Lindsay got many of her friends to follow her example and they fattened up as well 

Mike swore to never use his metal breaking punch again unless he truly needed it. He and Ryan actually became friends, and trained together. Mike also began to train with other people. 

Everyone was happy and their lives were almost normal. Except for one boy. One boy who lost his father that day. One boy with substantial power, greater than any else known. His name.... Gustave Kalbendor....His mission in life ....to kill Ryan and Mike...


----------



## morepushing13 (Nov 30, 2008)

not to sure how i feel about this one...its a little off i feel...


----------



## Observer (Nov 30, 2008)

I considered deleting most of the last paragraph myself, but it was in the WR original from whence this tale was migrated. Comments folks?


----------



## snipermb435 (Nov 30, 2008)

good story, great discription of the main characters excpet lindsey, i would have focused a bit more on her, but hey your story, a good one at that, if there is a sequal in the works, let us know, we are sure to read it.


----------



## BSfan (Nov 30, 2008)

I think Lindsay is the most unimportant person to ever have a story named after her.

She's also an incredibly lame protagonist.

That's what makes this story so funny, and it's why I enjoy it. 

This story is cliched and cheesy, and everytime she runs in and gets blasted I smile.


----------



## Observer (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, this tale has been in the WR collection for at least four years and we've not heard from the author since, so I doubt if there will be a sequel.


----------



## Lardibutts (Dec 1, 2008)

> her fanny was noticeably bigger


Wow! A surprisingly arresting phrase for a Brit to read in what was otherwise a very NONerotic story. I quickly reminded myself this is American English not English English.


----------



## The Id (Dec 2, 2008)

I like others know this story well from the old WR. It's definitely not a typical story. It seems like it was some fantasy story that the author was very motivated to write--and for some reason he threw in a bit of WG for some reason. Like BSfan, I find it funny on the whole, so I'm glad it's here, though I am sad someone with a nice name like Lindsay didn't realize her full potential here.


----------



## BSfan (Dec 2, 2008)

I mean my God did anyone else notice that the guy that was built up as the protagonist doesn't even get to kill the villian? The villian gets killed by argueably a "secondary" character.

That's hilarious.


----------



## Observer (Dec 2, 2008)

Of course I noticed it. I also noticed that the author said it was his very first story. That calls for some leeway.

Since he isn't around to respond I was faced with a choice - rewrite it or simply edit and tweak (those familiar with the story may remember that the original had the protagonists starting out as ninth graders). I chose the latter course.

This said, it should be noted that I made another judgement call here . Technically this story could have been migrated to the Discard Forum as the original said it was "to be continued." How the original author expected to reconcile this with the epilogue-like summary paragraph I couldn't fathom myself.

Of course, as we now know, the story never was "continued." Had it been we might have discovered that Lindsay wasn't so lazy after all. If anyone wants to redo this as a "based on" tale and clear up the discrepancies, including the backstory of the martial arts protagonists (are they even truly humans?) they are welcome to do so.


----------



## BSfan (Dec 2, 2008)

Why touch it? This person, quite possibly by fluke, has created a comedic masterpiece.

I think it wonderfully saterizes the martial arts genre and weight gain stories in general. It it was probably done accidently.


----------



## Observer (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, I didn't see it as satire or comedy, but my end reaction was the same - enough uniqueness to let it stand with only minor modification (mostly inserting the chapter headings and adjusting for age).


----------



## Mac5689 (Dec 2, 2008)

Observer said:


> This said, it should be noted that I made another judgement call here . Technically this story could have been migrated to the Discard Forum as the original said it was "to be continued." How the original author expected to reconcile this with the epilogue-like summary paragraph I couldn't fathom myself.



i had totally forgotten about this story. i liked it, and i do believe that this was one of the first WG stories i've ever read.


maybe the author had no intentions of continuing the story. maybe he/she said "to be continued" to make ppl think that they were, or as a way to let the readers to imagine on their own what may happen next.


----------



## IrishBard (Dec 4, 2008)

an over all average fantasy drama


----------



## music_maid (May 9, 2009)

I know it's supposed to be a little self-indulgent but that was bizarre. The fight scene was strange as it became the main plot.


----------



## Blame Picasso (Jun 6, 2009)

This is one of the first WG stories I ever remember reading, and I always found it maddening. It is like a car wreck, you want to look away, but you can't. I wouldn't change a thing, it's so strange yet even though I have read and written dozens of stories since, as soon as I see the title I remember it instantly.


----------



## feeding_frenzy (Jun 25, 2009)

it's like "I cant believe its not butter", good but WTF is it? ANSWER: the OC + Dragonball Z.


----------

